# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  GPGDragon SPD 6800H 1.51 (little bugs fix) GPGDragon V3 Software Come

## mohamed73

*Spreadtum 6800H Professional platform VER1.51* 
Fix Pattern lock Show invalid bugs
Add Full Erase before Flash(Need Tick Experts Mode)  
where to download? 
Form 4Shared: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Form GPGDragon Support eare: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *News for Mstar CPU update!!!*  
gpgdragon SPD 6800H just one software Support 6800H only,this is no good 
but this is new coder for test his software  
cause is after this 6800H he can know his software good or not  
and you are Love it or not? 
Now All is OK!!! 
Mstar CPU New Update with GPGDragon V3 software  upcoming 
here is a little Tip for gpgdragon customers only     *We Will Alway Working GPGDragon New Update!!!
We Will Give the Perfect Softawre to GPGDragon customers!!!
We alway give the Best with you!!!
We Love you !!!
Do you Love me also???*

----------

